# humminbird 798 ci hd si unit help



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

first off I like the unit.i was told by hummingbird that it has a dual plus transducer.83/200 to get the best di and si from the unit I will need the quadrabeam plus transducer #710212-1 xnt-9qb-90 this will give me the 455k.
has anybody done this and did it make it better in di-si


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

It will give you the best but I don't know how much better it is than the one you have now. I have a 798 unit too and from looking at guys with the higher end models, the pic doesn't seem that much different.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I was looking into doing the same thing but that model of transducer you listed is not shown as being compatible with the 798 on the Humminbird website. I've been thinking that transducer is only for DI and regular sonar, not SI. Did you get that info straight from a Humminbird representative?


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

yes but called back the guy said the si is automatic in 455.the other transducer will only be for sonar and di not si.he said to stay with the xnt 9 si 180t transducer for the best si.


----------

